# .apk mod help/question



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm running ThunderShed v1.3 currently and was messing around with themes and really like MIUI by ZduneX25. The only problem is the lack of 4G icon support. No biggie, but something that I set out to correct. Using APK Multi-Tool (http://www.androidth...om/?page_id=243) I took the following steps:

1.) placed the theme .apk in the ".apk to be modified folder"
2.) ran the script.bat
3.) chose option 25 to set my project to the correct .apk i was working on
4.) chose option 9 to decompile the .apk
5.) once complete i navigated to the "projects" folder and opened my newly decompiled .apk
6.) navigated to the com.android.systemui.xml file under res
7.) added the necessary .xml lines to support 4g icons, saved and closed
8.) navigated to the drawable-hdpi folder and added 4g icons (named correctly based on .xml entries to match the existing 3g icon naming convention)
9.) chose option 11 to recompile the .apk
10.) I answered 'y' when asked if it was a system file
11.) I answered 'y' when asked if i wanted to copy over everything
12.) I went into the 'keep' folder as instructed during the recompile process and deleted the entries needed and hit enter to continue as instructed.
13.) Everything completes w/o errors and i have an unsigned.apk in my ".apk to be modified folder"

Here is my question...do I need to sign this .apk at this point (option 12)?

every time i move the .apk to my sd card, signed or unsigned (ensuring it's named correctly) and try to install it I get a parse error- trouble parsing the package.

If i'm missing a step, doing something wrong I would love some guidance so that I can try again this evening.

thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

hotelmrrsn said:


> I'm running ThunderShed v1.3 currently and was messing around with themes and really like MIUI by ZduneX25. The only problem is the lack of 4G icon support. No biggie, but something that I set out to correct. Using APK Multi-Tool (http://www.androidth...om/?page_id=243) I took the following steps:
> 
> 1.) placed the theme .apk in the ".apk to be modified folder"
> 2.) ran the script.bat
> ...


You do not need to sign system apps. You cannot install system apps like regular ones, the have to be pushed.. (which seems like what you might be trying to do)


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

MasterTM said:


> You do not need to sign system apps. You cannot install system apps like regular ones, the have to be pushed.. (which seems like what you might be trying to do)


excellent, thank you for the information. I'll give this a shot tonight when i get home.


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

OK, so did all the steps above, modified the .apk and used the push adb function to put the .apk in /data/app but i'm still getting a parse error. Do I have to ensure that it's named the same as it was when i pulled the .apk? Do i need to uninstall the theme prior to pushing it back? Really just frustrated, I've got the .xml's all edited and the icons added and just can't get it to install. Any help is appreciated, i'm avail on gtalk too if that's easier. Appreciate your help in advance!


----------



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

hotelmrrsn said:


> OK, so did all the steps above, modified the .apk and used the push adb function to put the .apk in /data/app but i'm still getting a parse error. Do I have to ensure that it's named the same as it was when i pulled the .apk? Do i need to uninstall the theme prior to pushing it back? Really just frustrated, I've got the .xml's all edited and the icons added and just can't get it to install. Any help is appreciated, i'm avail on gtalk too if that's easier. Appreciate your help in advance!


Wait, theme? I thought you were working with SysetmUI.apk?


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

MasterTM said:


> Wait, theme? I thought you were working with SysetmUI.apk?


sorry for the confusion. Nope it's a theme. I had to modify the systemui xml to add in the 4g references. So if i'm totally jacked up now that you know I'm working with a theme, i'd love for you to set me straight on the process


----------

